# Itchy Skin - Fish Oil for 9 Months Old Toy Poodle



## AmberToyPoodle (Aug 20, 2012)

Hi, my toy poodle Amber has been scratching herself recently, its been on and off, i noticed some slight bumps(not ticks) and minor flakes on her skin throughout her body.

I have consulted the vet and they said it is normal and she will have less itchness as she grows older. The vet also recommended me to feed fish oil, and to buy fish oil for humans as it is more strict in quality control for human products. However the vet asked me to find a fish oil that does not consist of vitamin E, i have yet to find any fish oil that doesn't include vitamin, searched online and saw that vitamin E is needed to digest the fish oil.

I would like to ask if anyone feed their dogs fish oil and what to take note when choosing one? I am planning to get a big bottle for humans and then also take some myself.


----------



## PaddleAddict (Feb 9, 2010)

Most of the vitamin E you see in fish oil supplements is in minute quantities and used as a preservative. I have also read that it's good to supplement vitamin E when giving fish oil but I currently do not. 

From the website DogAware.com, the recommended dosage of fish oil is 100 to 300 mg of combined EPA/DHA per 10 pounds of body weight. All supplements have differing amounts of EPA/DHA, so read the label. I have found that daily fish oil helps with my poodles allergies (we also use an antihistamine by our vet).


----------



## AmberToyPoodle (Aug 20, 2012)

PaddleAddict said:


> Most of the vitamin E you see in fish oil supplements is in minute quantities and used as a preservative. I have also read that it's good to supplement vitamin E when giving fish oil but I currently do not.
> 
> From the website DogAware.com, the recommended dosage of fish oil is 100 to 300 mg of combined EPA/DHA per 10 pounds of body weight. All supplements have differing amounts of EPA/DHA, so read the label. I have found that daily fish oil helps with my poodles allergies (we also use an antihistamine by our vet).


Hi PaddleAddict, do u mean that your fish oil does not have vitamin currently? Can i know what brand are u using?


----------



## Lily's-Mom (May 31, 2012)

I think NatureMade brand is only fish oil, not vitamin E. Not endorsing any product, just supplying info


----------

